# Schweden, Mosjön



## Schwedentroll (20. Juni 2007)

Wir waren in der Woche nach Pfingsten mit 6 Mann am Mosjön, ein keiner See bei Alsjöholm, in der Nähe von Nybro.
Das „Haus 11“, „Andrea“, wird von schweden-urlaub-hst.de als „Ferienhäuser mit den besten Angelmöglichkeiten“ unter der Rubrik „Ferienhaus-Übersicht der TOP-Angelhäuser“ angeboten. Das Angeln ist kostenlos, ein Ruderboot gehört dazu.
Bei der Hausübernahme am Samstag wurde uns schon gesagt, dass wir an und auf den Stegen die Fische nicht ausnehmen und vor allen Dingen nicht schuppen dürfen. Schade nur, dass das Haus keinen Fischplatz hat.
Am Sonntagmorgen wurde uns dann gesagt, dass wir von den Stegen aus nicht angeln dürfen.
Vom Ufer aus war es nicht möglich, da die Bäume bis ans Wasser gehen. Am Dienstag wurden dann Schilder aufgestellt, die das Angeln von den Stegen aus verbieten.
Angeln war nur vom Boot aus möglich. Das Boot ist für zwei Personen groß genug, eine Ruderdolle und die Zapfen beider Ruder waren derart ausgeschlagen, so dass man nur langsam und vorsichtig fahren konnte, schleppen war nicht möglich.
Wir haben mit Blinker, Spinner, Wobbler und Köderfisch geangelt, flach, tief, schnell, langsam, unrhythmisch, also das ganze Programm. Gefangen haben wir drei schmale Küchenhecht. Vielleicht waren wir zu dumm.
Das Haus war nett eingerichtet, die beiden Schlafplätze auf der Empore ist eine Schlafcouch, die für 2 Erwachsene nicht ausreicht. Das man Müll sortieren muss ist klar, dass man aber den sortierten Müll selber in Nybro, hin und zurück 48 km, entsorgen muss, ist schon stark. Ach ja, sollte die Restmülltüte nicht zugeknotet in dem Mülleimer entsorgt werden, sind 50,-- Euro fällig.
So steht das nicht im Internetangebot und auch nicht im Vertrag.
Nach der Fahrt haben wir uns bei schweden-urlaub-hst.de darüber beschwert, wir haben auch um ein Angebot einer Rückerstattung gebeten. Da haben wir uns von dem Verwalter vor Ort und dem Eigentümer aber einen eingefangen. Es hat alle seine Richtigkeit, es gelten schließlich vertraglich die zum jeweiligen Haus gehörenden Ordnungsregeln, außerdem wollten wir ja gar nicht richtig angeln, da  wir die weiteren (sehr)kostenpflichtigen Angelangebote in der Umgebung nicht genutzt haben, wir sind offensichtlich professionelle Abzocker. Außerdem ist schweden-urlaub-hst.de ein Ferienhausvermittler und kein Reiseveranstalter und von daher so oder so nicht zu Rückerstattungen verpflichtet.

Also nie wieder Mosjön.


----------



## Steinbuttharry (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schweden, Mosjön - nie wieder*

wäre nach 2 tagen zum fischen woanders hingefahren!!! gibt ja genug möglichkeiten in der nähe.lg butt


----------



## perrückenjoe (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schweden, Mosjön - nie wieder*

sehr ärgerlich. Ich kann deine Verärgerung gut nachvollziehen.

Ich habe auch mal eine ähnliche Angelreise nach Schweden erlebt. 1 Woche und kaum Fisch, ein unheimlicher See, Hütte um die Ecke in einer kalten Senke im Wald etc. Bin leider grad zu müde um davon ausführlich zu erzählen. Habe seither keinen Bock mehr Angelreisen in der Art "Hütte am See ... blabla" auch nur in Betracht zu  ziehen. Das Beste was man dann machen  kann ist meiner Meinung nach auf eigene Faust loszuziehen, irgendwo dann links ab in den Wald an den See oder an den Fluss und "abenteuer" erleben.


----------



## Schwedenpeter (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schweden, Mosjön - nie wieder*

Hej Schwedentroll,

meinst Du zufällig dieses Haus?
http://www.schweden-urlaub-hsf.de/andrea.htm

Wenn ja, so würde ich absolut Ärger machen! Erst einmal wurde klar geschrieben, das es sich um ein Anglerhaus handelt. Dann ist der Preis ja auch nicht gerade von schlechten Eltern.

Grundsätzlich gilt, das ausgewiesene Angelhäuser über Fischausnahmeplatz und Gefriermöglichkeiten verfügen sollten, darüberhinaus deklariert die Firma ja auch Luxus-Ausstattung. 

Lese ich die Anpreisung der Hütte jedoch intensiver, so stelle ich fest, das scheinbar alles auf weitere Dienstleistungen hinausläuft (Buchung von Guide's, speziellen Motorbooten in anderen Gewässern usw.).

Ich danke Dir für Deinen Erfahrungsbericht, denn eigentlich hatte ich auch desöfteren diese Seite besucht um vielleicht mit einigen Freunden dorthin zu fahren.

Hejda

Peter


----------



## Schwedenangler (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schweden, Mosjön - nie wieder*

Schade um die verschenkte Angelwoche|motz:!
So macht der Ferienhausvermieter sich keine Freunde.
Nach dem Bericht im Board wird sich jeder überlegen 
ob er dieses Ziel ansteuert.
Es gibt hier im Forum genug Beispiele und Möglichkeiten
wo aufgezeigt wird wie es auch anders geht.


----------



## Schwedenpeter (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schweden, Mosjön - nie wieder*



Schwedenangler schrieb:


> Schade um die verschenkte Angelwoche|motz:!
> So macht der Ferienhausvermieter sich keine Freunde.
> Nach dem Bericht im Board wird sich jeder überlegen
> ob er dieses Ziel ansteuert.
> ...


 

Ehrlich gesagt habe ich durchweg positive Erfahrungen in Schweden, insbesondere hinsichtlich "Improvisation zur Behebung kleiner Mißlichkeiten" erlebt und bin begeistert von Land und Leuten. Nichts desto trotz gibt es überall einige schwarze Schafe und diese gilt es beim Namen zu nennen.

Ich selber hatte z.B. eine Hütte gebucht, wo es hieß:
>älteres Ferienhaus mit Blick auf den See, 5.500qm Naturgrundstück<. In der Praxis war es ein altes Saunahaus einer Schule und das Naturgrundstück bestand aus schulischen (nicht genutzten) Fußballplatz direkt an der Terrasse, ein Gemeindehaus 25 m vom Eingang entfernt (jeden Mittwoch Landfrauentreff, jeden Donnerstag Kindergartentreffen zwecks Spielen und Basteln, 1 Samstag Jubiläumsparty bis in den Morgen und das ganze bei 2 Wochen Urlaub.
Grundstück der Hütte alleine waren dann keine 1.000 qm - dieses großzügig gerechnet. DAS gehört auch publiziert.
Ach ja, ich hatte trotzdem einen hervorragenden Urlaub, aber die Anpreisung störte mich und veranlasste mich diesen Anbieter aus meinen Favoriten zu löschen (Dancenter :q)

Hejda

Peter


----------



## Tourist (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schweden, Mosjön - nie wieder*

Als absoluter Angel- und Schwedenfan bin ich jedes Jahr mit Freunden in Schweden unterwegs . Auch wir haben schon mehrfach ein Top-Angelferienhaus bei schweden-urlaub-hsf gebucht . Letztes Jahr zum Beispiel das Ferienhaus "Timmerstugan" . Bis jetzt waren wir mit allen Häusern immer sehr zufrieden . Auch beim Angeln hatten wir Glück . Das grundsätzlich Fischausnahmeplätze vorhanden sein sollten ist mir zwar nicht bekannt, aber auch gar nicht weiter tragisch, wenn dies nicht der Fall ist . Schliesslich findet man als erfahrener Angler immer eine Möglichkeit . 
Ähnlich wie Schwedenpeter ja schon schrieb hängt es letztendlich davon ab , wie intensiv man sich die Geschäftsbedingungen und die Angaben zu den Häusern der jeweiligen Ferienhausvermittler durchliest . Wir hatten zwar überlegt, unser Haus für den Angelurlaub 2008 bei novasol zu buchen , aber da wir wie gesagt bisher nie schlechte Erfahrungen mit schweden-urlaub-hsf gemacht haben werden wir auch für das nächste Jahr wieder dort buchen. Wir lassen uns nicht wegen eines einzigen negativen Erfahrungsberichtes abschrecken. Ich selbst bin der Meinung , jeder sollte seine Erfahrungen selbst sammeln .


----------



## Hooked (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schweden, Mosjön - nie wieder*

Naja, bin ich nicht ganz Deiner Meinung. Man kann doch zumindest erwarten ein funktionstüchtiges Boot zu bekommen und angeln zu dürfen, wenn man sich ein Anglerhaus mietet. Ganz zu schweigen von den Fischausnahmeplätzen.  Ist doch wohl der größte Witz den ich je gehört habe!!! 
Einerseitz soll man die Fischinnereien etc. vernünftig entsorgen und nicht in den Wald oder See schmeissen, was ja auch vernünftig ist. Andererseits wird es einem aber auch noch unnötig schwer gemacht. Auch als "erfahrenem Angler"!!
...und dann muß man seinen Müll noch selbst zur Kippe bringen!!! Noch nie erlebt sowas!


----------



## j4ni (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schweden, Mosjön - nie wieder*

|kopfkrat willkommen im AB :g


----------



## Hooked (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schweden, Mosjön - nie wieder*

Seine Erfahrungen soll auch jeder selber machen. Aber das Anglerboard ist doch auch zum Erfahrungsaustausch da. Warum die selben schlechten Erfahrungen wie jemand anderes machen, wenn man sich´s sparen kann!? 
Würde mal behaupten in Schweden gibt es genug andere Unterkünfte (und wenn es Zeltplätze sind), welche genau diese Probleme nicht haben.
Petri!!!


----------



## Hooked (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schweden, Mosjön - nie wieder*

Ach jau! 
Von mir auch Willkommen!
|kopfkrat #c


----------



## pfingstangler (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schweden, Mosjön - nie wieder*



Schwedentroll schrieb:


> Also nie wieder Mosjön.


 
... und dann noch 32 EURO pro Tag für einen Außenborder!?
Ich habe in Schweden sogar schon kostenlos einen bekommen und ansonsten nie mehr als 15 EURO pro Tag bezahlt.

Jeder hat das Recht, Geld zu verdienen, aber so #q ?
Ich bin mit Schwedenpeter einer Meinung: Diese (deutsche!) Ferienhausvermietung scheint ein Verdienst-Maximierungs-Institut zu sein.


----------



## Tourist (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schweden, Mosjön - nie wieder*



pfingstangler schrieb:


> Jeder hat das Recht, Geld zu verdienen, aber so #q ?
> Ich bin mit Schwedenpeter einer Meinung: Diese (deutsche!) Ferienhausvermietung scheint ein Verdienst-Maximierungs-Institut zu sein.


 
Wenn wir das Gefühl hätten,man wolle uns das Geld aus der Tasche ziehen - glaubst du etwa, wir würden dort wieder ein Haus buchen wollen ? 
Bei Preisvergleichen haben wir Vermittler gefunden , die deutlich teurer sind , ob nun mit oder ohne Boot . Und da bekommt man eher den Eindruck , es handle sich dabei um ein "Verdienst-Maximierungs-Institut" .


----------



## andre23 (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schweden, Mosjön - nie wieder*

|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (21. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schweden, Mosjön - nie wieder*

Ich habe dieseAgentur zwar noch nicht bemüht, aber ich glaube, den Betreiber zu kennen. Er ist mir als freundlicher und hilfbereiter Mensch in Erinnerung. Er heisst Baumann und hat ein Touristenbüro in Vissefjärda. In einer kleinen Baracke Richtung Thingsryd links an der Strasse. Wenn ich ein Problem hätte, würde ich erstmal das Gespräch mit dem Vermittler suchen. Gibt man den Ort in google ein, findet man auch die Telefonnummer. Wenn man nichts klären kann, ist das ärgerlich und nur zu verständlich, dass man seine Angelkumpels vor dem Mieten genau dieses Objektes warnt.
@andre23, ich bin zu blöd, Deinen Beitrag zu verstehen oder muss man das nicht?
die besten Grüße Schwefi


----------



## andre23 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schweden, Mosjön - nie wieder*

@schwedenfischer....schau mal auf die anmeldedaten hier im ab!!!...vielleicht verstehst du dann...sehr kurios....kaum schreibt einer negativ....kommt ein positives statment|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

...du forstor, ikke:m


----------



## Tourist (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schweden, Mosjön - nie wieder*

Hmmm,in der Tat sehr kurios . Schreibt nur einer negativ ? Nur einer positiv ? Ich war jedenfalls der Ansicht , auch *meine* Erfahrung mitteilen zu dürfen , die ja eben nicht negativ war . Dazu musste ich mich dann auch anmelden . 
Wenn du lieber ausschliesslich negative Berichte liest , überlies die positiven doch einfach


----------



## andre23 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schweden, Mosjön - nie wieder*

fall´s ich irgendjemanden unrecht getan haben sollte entschuldige ich mich natuerlich.....und hoffe von beiden neuen ab usern noch viel zu høren...

undskyld....og velkomme her...

hilsen andré


----------



## Schwedenpeter (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schweden, Mosjön - nie wieder*

@ all:
Bei allen Berichten dürfen wir natürlich nicht vergessen, dass jeder ein anderes Empfinden und eine andere Vorstellung von Urlaub hat, das ist legitim.

@ Tourist:
Ich gestehe frank und frei, das mir natürlich auch als erstes Dein Anmeldedatum aufgefallen ist und auch Deine Gesamtberichte, die sich ausschließlich auf diesen Thread beziehen. Natürlich, wenn eben nur dort die Erfahrungswerte liegen, dann ist dieses selbstverständlich. Ich selber hatte (und habe |uhoh den Gedanken, das hier ein sehr konkludentes Handeln erkennbar ist. Nichts desto trotz finde ich es wichtig auch die andere Seite zu hören, denn jede Münze hat zwei Seiten.

Kurz zu den Kosten: Ich persönlich halte die Kosten schon für überdurchschnittlich und würde auch mit einer überdurchschnittlichen Erwartungshaltung die genannte Hütte buchen. Bildtechnisch schaut sie ja auch super aus, aber einmal ganz ehrlich: Kannst Du mir nur einen vernünftigen Grund nennen, warum das Angeln z.B. vom Steg aus verboten sein sollte? Ich bin so oft in Skandinavien und habe von Stegverboten noch nichts gehört (außer bei den sog. Lachflüssen Lagan usw.). 

Ich selber fahre z.B. nicht mehr nach Dänemark, weil dort sämtliche Nebenkosten seperat abgerechnet werden. An und für sich könnte ich damit leben, erwarte aber, das mir zuvor die KW/h - Preise mitgeteilt werden, also vor Buchung! Ich weiß, überall gibt es schwarze Schafe, diese jedoch können erst und ausschließlich durch Berichte und/oder Erfahrungen genannt werden. Ich weiß, ab und an stimmt auch die 2Chemie" zwischen Mieter und Vermieter nicht, daher ist es gut auch eine Gegenmeinung zu hören.

Ich freue mich, das Du ausschließlich positive Erfahrung gesammelt hast - daher gibt es für Dich natürlich keinen Grund auf andere Anbieter auszuweichen. Schwedentroll hat nun eindeutig negative Erfahrungen gesammelt, diese lassen sich wohl objektiv nicht leugnen, oder? 

Darf ich Dich einmal persönlich fragen was Du Dir unter einem "Angelhaus" vorstellst?
Ich persönlich erwarte u.a.:
- Tiefkühltruhe für den Fang
- Säuberungsplatz für die Fische
- Angelmöglichkeiten zu Fuß erreichbar
- Angelmöglichkeiten wie zuvor auch vom Ufer aus.
- wenn Boot angepriesen wurde ein funktionstüchtiges Boot
- bei Wasserrecht und angepriesenen Steg auch Angelrecht von selbigen aus.

Ist das zuviel Erwartung? Ich unterstreiche noch einmal: Das ist meine Erwartungshaltung bei einem "normalen" Angelhaus, bei einem "Top-Haus" erwarte ich entsprechende Steigerung.

Hejda

Peter


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schweden, Mosjön - nie wieder*



> Nichts desto trotz finde ich es wichtig auch die andere Seite zu hören, denn jede Münze hat zwei Seiten.


Sehe ich auch immer so, vor allem aus der Ferne "am Bildschirm betrachtet" ist es immer sehr schwer, so etwas einigermaßen vernünftig zu beurteilen.

Man darf ja nie vergessen:
Wenn eine (Angler)Gruppe einen Angelurlaub machen will, will man halt auch gerne vernünftig angeln können.

Hat man schlechtere Fänge als erwartet (aus welchen Gründen auch immer, schlechtes Wetter, Beißunlust, falsches Gerät), tendiert man ja immer leicht dazu, alles andere auch eher negativ zu sehen.

Beißt es hingegen gut, werden auch kleine Mängel gerne übersehen oder auch unter der Rubrik "romantisch" oder "regionalspezifisch" abgelegt.

Fakt ist jedenfalls, dass es eine Vielzahl unterschiedlicher Angebote gibt - ob in Schweden oder sonstwo. Und natürlich versucht jeder Anbieter dies möglichst optimal zu vermarkten.

Und da beginnen dann oft die Schwierigkeiten. Zum einen weil man sich als Angler auch gerne von möglichen "Superfängen" blenden lässt und das eigentlich normale nachfragen vorher beim Veranstalter, Vermittler oder Anbieter vor Ort unterläßt (oder sich nicht schriftlich bestätigen).

Und es gibt eben auch Unterschiede in der Durchsetzung realer oder vermeintlicher Ansprüche.

Ein Veranstalter ist für die ausgeschriebenen Leistungen haftbar, sitzt der in Deutschland, gilt deutsches Recht. Ansonsten gilt das Recht des Lande, in dem der Veranstalter sitzt. 

Als Veranstalter bezeichnet man z. B. Agenturen, die ein Gesamtpaket anbieten und mit einem Preis abrechnen (also z. B. Fähre, Ferienhaus, Boot, Guide etc. zu einem Angebot zusammen gefasst). 
Als Veranstalter muss man (sofern in Deutschland ansässig) dann auch Sicherungsscheine ausgeben. Ein Veranstalter ist dafür haftbar, dass seine Angebote wie ausgeschrieben auch durchgeführt werden. Im hier vorliegenden Falle (wenn über einen Veranstalter gebucht) wäre also der erste Ansprechpartner der Veranstalter. Dieser könnte dann bei Verschulden des Vermieters bei dem versuchen, den entstandenen Schaden wieder einzuklagen. Vertragspartner wäre dabei der Veranstalter für den Kunden.

Ein Vermittler bietet kein Gesamtpaket an, sondern einzelne Leistungen, welche der mögliche Kunde auch einzeln buchen kann und die auch einzeln abgerechnet werden. Normalerweise besteht kein Vertrag zwischen Vermittler und Kunde, sondern zwischen Anbieter vor Ort und Kunden. Das bedeutet dann auch, dass als anzuwendendes Recht das Recht des jeweiligen Landes gilt, in dem der Anbieter vor Ort sitzt. Da muss dann der Kunde auch seine Ansrpüche geltend machen. 
Der Vertrag mit einem Vermittler bezieht sich normalerweise auf die Erbringung der Vermittlungsleistung, nicht auf die Erfüllung eines Angebotes eines Anbieters vor Ort. Wobei es auch da Unterschiede bei den Anbietern in der jeweiligen Vertragsgestaltung gibt. Daher IMMER die AGB`s des jeweiligen Vermittler  VOR einer evtl. Buchung durchlesen und bei offenen Fragen diese VOR der Buchung klären.

Der dritte Weg ist die direkte Buchung beim Anbieter vor Ort (private Buchung). Da ist es wiederum ganz einfach (und im Falle von Meinungsvershiedenheiten für den Kunden fast unmöglich Ansprüche durchzusetzen): 
Es gilt das Recht des Landes, in dem der Anbieter vor Ort sitzt und Ansprüche können nur über diesen auch durchgesetzt werden (bzw. über die Gerichte dees jeweiligen Landes). 

Wenn man also die "kostbarsten Wochen" des Jahres anglerisch im Ausland verbringen möchte, sollte man im eigenen Interesse sich eben schon im Vorfeld über die genauen Bedingungen und Vertragspartner informieren.

Ein Anruf vor Ort kostet heute auch nicht mehr die Welt und kann vieles schon im Vorfeld abklären. 

Und das sollte es einem eigentlich wert sein, die paar Euros für einen vorherigen Anruf, wenn man dafür dann einen problemlosen (Angel)Urlaub verbringen kann.

Nichtsdestotrotz wird es da immer wieder Probleme, Problemchen oder sonstige Schwierigkeiten geben.

Und da ist es doch gut, dass es ein Forum wie das hier im Anglerboard gibt.

Nur sollte immer jeder dran denken, den entsprechenden Tonfall in den Diskussionen hier einzuhalten - und auch, ob man selber als Kunde sich im Vorfeld auch entsprechend informiert hat (ist allgemein und nicht auf das Thema oder einzelne Personen hier bezogen)......


----------



## Stonefish (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schweden, Mosjön - nie wieder*

@ Thomas:  Genau so sehe ich das auch.

    Aber die Konsequenz aus all dem ist, dass man sich als "Ersttäter" hier im board über sein evtl. Urlaubsziel informiert. Liest man dann was negatives, läßt man davon ab. Ist ja völlig normal. Information, das ist doch genau das, was wir user vom board (Unter anderem) erwarten. Ich selber habe es im letzten Jahr genauso gemacht und war von meinem Angelurlaub begeistert. Diese eine Woche ist einfach zu wertvoll um sie in den Sand zu setzten.

Das board hat wg. der Meinungsbildung aber eine gewisse "Macht" entwickelt. Ich bin davon überzeugt, dass hier Anbieter durch negative postings extreme Schwierigkeiten bekommen können. Leider führt das dazu, dass man bei negativen und positiven postings materielle Absichten vermutet. Schade isses.


----------



## Tourist (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schweden, Mosjön - nie wieder*

@ Schwedenpeter : Von einem "Stegverbot" habe ich auch noch nichts gehört . Da ich ja auch nicht weiss , was nun genau da bei "Schwedentroll" ablief  bringt es mir auch nichts darüber zu spekulieren . 
Meine Erwartungen an ein Angelferienhaus sind ähnlich wie deine :
- Tiefkühltruhe für den Fang ( eine Möglichkeit , den Fang einzufrieren hatten wir bisher immer )
- Säuberungsplatz für die Fische ( waren bisher nicht überall vorhanden , aber wir konnten uns immer behelfen )
- Angelmöglichkeiten zu Fuß erreichbar ( sicher )
- Angelmöglichkeiten wie zuvor auch vom Ufer aus.
- wenn Boot angepriesen wurde ein funktionstüchtiges Boot ( auch das natürlich )
- bei Wasserrecht und angepriesenen Steg auch Angelrecht von selbigen aus ( selbstverständlich )
Für mich persönlich ist ein "Top-Haus" ein Haus mit einer gehobenen Ausstattung und guten Angelmöglichkeiten . Aber das ist ja Ansichtssache .


----------



## Schwedenulli (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schweden, Mosjön - nie wieder*

Vielleicht am Rande aus Schweden mal eine kleine Erklärung zum Thema "Müll selber entsorgen":

Der Müll wird in Schweden etwas anders sortiert als in Deutschland.
D.h.: Nicht *alles* wiederverwertbare einfach zusammen in den "gelben Sack, sondern:
Für Glas, Blech ( Dosen ), Papier und Plastik gibt es separate Container.
*JEDER SCHWEDE* fährt seinen wiederverwertbaren Müll *SELBER* da hin und entsorgt ihn dort *KOSTENLOS -* warum also nicht auch die Urlauber?
Allerdings stehen die Container ( von denen es reichlich gibt! ) nie allzuweit weg, i.d.R. auch in der Nähe der Supermärkte.
Haltet auch nach Schildern Ausschau, auf denen "Återvinningsstation" steht!

Für den *RESTMÜLL* sollte jedoch am Haus eine ausreichend große Tonne zur Verfügung stehen, die regelmässig geleert wird.

Andere Länder, andere Sitten / Gesetze!

Euch allen ein "glad midsommar"

Schwedenulli #h

P.S.: Versucht Euch mal die Menge Müll vorzustellen, die so manche Angeltruppe hinterlassen würde.
Dieses dann multipliziert mit der Anzahl der Häuser und der Anzahl der vermieteten Wochen - und in der Regel schlecht bis gar nicht sortiert.
Wegen der bestehenden Regeln ( Strafen bei Nichteinhaltung! ) betreffend Müllentsorgung eine Zumutung für den Vermieter, der dann selber alles auseinandersuchen und sortieren bzw. entsorgen darf!

Na Danke!


----------



## andre23 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schweden, Mosjön - nie wieder*

wuensch dir auch einen schønen midsommer ulli...und ich verstehe dich...


----------



## Hooked (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schweden, Mosjön - nie wieder*

Moin zusammen!
@ schwedenulli
Du hast ja Recht, aber in einem "Top-Haus" kann sowas auch ruhig schonmal mit drin sein(die Müll entsorgung meine ich). Sogar auf Zeltplätzen in Schweden hatte ich bisher keine Schwierigkeiten mit sowas. Vllt. war es auch nur Glück.
Aber Ok, das alleine würde wahrscheinlich auch nicht so viel machen, wenn der Rest des Urlaubs schön wäre. Aber wenn da so vieles zusammen kommt, dann ist es schon ziemlich mies.


Naja, auf jeden Fall dickes Petri und Monster-Fische...:vik:


----------



## Hooked (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schweden, Mosjön - nie wieder*

äh, sorry! 





> würde wahrscheinlich auch nicht so viel "AUS" machen


 wollte ich sagen...|rotwerden





                                             :q


----------



## Schwedenpeter (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schweden, Mosjön - nie wieder*

Hej,

sorry wenn es etwas länger wird, aber ich versuche einmal zusammen zu fassen:


Punkt 1:
Ausgangspunkt: > Das „Haus 11“, „Andrea“, wird von schweden-urlaub-hst.de als „Ferienhäuser mit den besten Angelmöglichkeiten“ unter der Rubrik „Ferienhaus-Übersicht der TOP-Angelhäuser“ angeboten.< und > Das Angeln ist kostenlos, ein Ruderboot gehört dazu.<


- Erwartung bzgl. Fischausnahmeplatz:
An der Angelstelle oder am Haus geeignete Ecke.
Aussage Schwedentroll hierzu: > dass wir an und auf den Stegen die Fische nicht ausnehmen und vor allen Dingen nicht schuppen dürfen. Schade nur, dass das Haus keinen Fischplatz hat.<
Ich denke, dass eine Entschuppung am Steg sich selbstverständlich von alleine untersagt, bzgl. ausnehmen kann man streiten. Auf alle Fälle jedoch muss der Steg sauber gehalten werden (Stichpunkte Fliegen/Mücken, Rutschgefahr usw.). Beim TOP-Angelhaus jedoch wäre am Haus eine entsprechende Vorrichtung sinnvoll. Ich selber buche meistens einfach und verfüge vor Ort i.d.R. über einen einfachen Plastiktisch für den Garten. Diesen stelle ich auf einer Grasfläche auf und verrichte dort meine Arbeiten. Danach hole ich Wasser und spüle alles sorgfältig ab (Tisch sogar mit heißem Wasser inkl. Spülmittel).
- Erwartung Angelstelle:
Aussage Schwedentroll: > Am Sonntagmorgen wurde uns dann gesagt, dass wir von den Stegen aus nicht angeln dürfen.
Vom Ufer aus war es nicht möglich, da die Bäume bis ans Wasser gehen. Am Dienstag wurden dann Schilder aufgestellt, die das Angeln von den Stegen aus verbieten.<
Mmh, hat es schon am Samstag Stress gegeben? Vielleicht bzgl. obigen Punkt? Anyway, angeln vor Ort sollte bei dieser Deklaration auf alle Fälle gewährleistet sein.
- Erwartung Boot:
Aussage Schwedentroll: > Das Boot ist für zwei Personen groß genug, eine Ruderdolle und die Zapfen beider Ruder waren derart ausgeschlagen, so dass man nur langsam und vorsichtig fahren konnte, schleppen war nicht möglich.<
Nun, da ja ein Ruderboot mit angepriesen wurde und dieses ja auch preisliche Berücksichtigung gefunden hat, so darf man ein intaktes Boot verlangen. Das dieses Boot lediglich für 2 Personen ausreichend sein sollte wäre bei dieser Deklaration eindeutig nicht in Ordnung – dabei verlasse ich mich natürlich auf obige Ausführung. Ich hätte hier unverzüglich ein Gespräch mit dem Vermieter gesucht und eine Lösung versucht zu finden.
Erwartung Fang:
Schwedentroll schreibt: > Wir haben mit Blinker, Spinner, Wobbler und Köderfisch geangelt, flach, tief, schnell, langsam, unrhythmisch, also das ganze Programm. Gefangen haben wir drei schmale Küchenhecht. Vielleicht waren wir zu dumm.<
Naja, zu dumm wohl nicht. Ich selber angel seit ich ein kleines Kind bin, habe aber auch schon in Schweden an sog. Top-Gewässern über Tage (Wochen) nichts gefangen. Ich denke jedoch, dieses lag an mir selber (Präsentation, Platzwahl usw.). Ich weiß jedoch, das andere etwas gefangen hatten. Selbiges erlebte ich auch im umgekehrten Falle. Ich denke, hier spielen viele Faktoren eine Rolle, manchmal selbst das Wetter.


Punkt 2, Hütte:
Schwedentroll schreibt: > Das man Müll sortieren muss ist klar, dass man aber den sortierten Müll selber in Nybro, hin und zurück 48 km, entsorgen muss, ist schon stark. Ach ja, sollte die Restmülltüte nicht zugeknotet in dem Mülleimer entsorgt werden, sind 50,-- Euro fällig.<
Trennung des Mülls ist selbstverständlich. Hierfür stellt der Vermieter normalerweise notwendige Entsorgungstüten (blauer, gelber oder sonstiger Sack) zur Verfügung. Die Entsorgung ist gerade in Schweden normalerweise sehr einfach und ich verstehe nicht, warum die Entfernung 48 km betragen sollte. Üblicherweise entsorgt man vor den örtlichen Einkaufsmärkten ;-) . Sinnvoll wäre hierfür natürlich ein entsprechender Hinweis des Vermieters, aber ich verweise auf obige Spekulation (persönliche Disharmonien). Das die Restmülltüte zugeknotet sein muss verstehe ich nicht, er sollte jedoch so platziert werden, das er nicht auskippt. EUR 50,-- könnte sich der Vermieter bei mir vor’s Knie nageln, aber irgendwie scheint Schwedentroll mit Freunden richtig mit dem Vermieter aneinandergerasselt zu sein.

Punkt 3: Empfindungen:
Aussage Schwedentroll: > Es hat alle seine Richtigkeit, es gelten schließlich vertraglich die zum jeweiligen Haus gehörenden Ordnungsregeln, außerdem wollten wir ja gar nicht richtig angeln, da wir die weiteren (sehr)kostenpflichtigen Angelangebote in der Umgebung nicht genutzt haben, wir sind offensichtlich professionelle Abzocker.<
Gibt es verbindliche Ordnungsregeln, so sollten diese mit den Vertragsunterlagen zugeschickt worden sin (vor Buchung). Da ich die Seite auch intensiv gelesen habe bestätige ich, das dieses nicht vor Buchung erkenntlich ist. Daher wäre, insbesondere bei der Gestaltung der Vermittlungsfirma, eine vorherige schriftliche Anforderung mehr als nur empfehlenswert. Auch mir drängt sich beim Lesen der Seite das Gefühl auf, das der Vermieter gezielt auf sonstige Service-Leistungen schielt. Erfahrungsgemäß jedoch habe ich gelernt, das ein Vermieter letztendlich genug Geld durch die Vermietung der Hütte verdient und bei klaren Hinweisen „nur“ vor Ort zu angeln dieses respektiert (okay, er hält sich dann wohl mit Tipps zurück).

FAZIT meinerseits:
Grundsätzliche Empfindungen bzgl Kopplungsgeschäfte kann ich mehr als nachvollziehen, die Gesamtbeschreibung passt m.E. auch nicht ins Bild einer Anglerhütte, geschweige denn eines Top-Angelhauses. Bei einem Preis von über EUR 800,-- darf man schon gewisse Dinge verlangen.
Hinsichtlich Müll und dergleichen gehe ich davon aus, das schon direkt am Samstag einiges Zwischenmenschliches quer gelaufen ist, dennoch sehe ich ein große Lücke zwischen Preis- Leistungsverhältnis. Ich denke, Ulli kann hierzu etwas schreiben, denn sein Angelcamp wurde mir als „überdurchschnittlich“ empfohlen und der Preis dort liegt unter denen der hier zuständigen Vermittlungsges.


So, das sind meine Eindrücke. Schön wäre es natürlich hierzu eine Gegendarstellung zu lesen, aber so kann ich mir lediglich auf geschildertes einen reim machen.

Hejda

Peter


----------



## abborre (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schweden, Mosjön - nie wieder*

Und wat ist jetzt bei dat Janze  rüber gekommen?
Nichts als heiße Luft und tote Fliegen, der Urlaub ist in die Hose gegangen!
Ich hätte mir nie ne Woche dort um die Ohren gezogen (wohl nicht mal 24 St.)!!
Landkarte raus, Fernglas eingepackt, Auto vorgholt und los gehts! `Nen tollen See auskundschaften, den nächsten kleinen Ort suchen, im Lebensmittelladen, beim Ortsvorsteher, Campinplatzwart oder beim Pastor/Friedhofsgärtner fragen ob an dem schönen See irgendwo ein Haus mit Boot für sechs angelgeile Petrijünger zu mieten ist. Meistens weiß einer immer was; dazu ne kleine Flasche reichen (bloß nicht zu aufdringlich!!!) und schon gehts los. 
Mit ein bisschen good will und Glück kriegt man das in vielen Gegenden noch hin. Ich hab`s oft so gemacht, bloß das ich vorher keine Buchung hatte, sondern grundätzlich ins Blaue los gedüst bin.


----------



## Schwedenpeter (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schweden, Mosjön - nie wieder*

Hej Abborre,

das ganze hat sehr viel gebracht. Ich persönlich freue mich über alle, die positiven wie auch kritischen Berichte.
Liest man langfristig viele durch, so kann man sich durchaus ein gutes Bild erlauben. Okay, irgenjemand macht den Anfang, aber Du siehst ja, Tourist hat gute Erfahrung gesammelt.

Auf alle Fälle weiß man jetzt, dass diverse Dinge u.U. schon im Vorfeld geklärt werden sollten.

Hejda

Peter


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schweden, Mosjön - nie wieder*



> Auf alle Fälle weiß man jetzt, dass diverse Dinge u.U. schon im Vorfeld geklärt werden sollten.


Mein Reden )))


----------



## Jetblack (22. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schweden, Mosjön - nie wieder*

@pfingstangler, ich kann zwar zur Grundthematik nichts beitragen, aber Deine Art der Informationsweitergabe ist unvollständig und fördert Missverständnisse.

Komplett steht dort: 
"Ein Boot mit Aussenborder können Sie am benachbarten, 
180 ha grossen See Hultebräan erhalten 
( ca. 32 ,- € pro Tag incl. Einweisungsfahrt, Benzin und Angelkarte )."

...und das ist was ganz anderes als Du geschrieben hast.


----------



## pfingstangler (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schweden, Mosjön - nie wieder*



Jetblack schrieb:


> @pfingstangler, ich kann zwar zur Grundthematik nichts beitragen, aber Deine Art der Informationsweitergabe ist unvollständig und fördert Missverständnisse.
> Komplett steht dort:
> "Ein Boot mit Aussenborder können Sie am benachbarten,
> 180 ha grossen See Hultebräan erhalten
> ...


 
Hallo Jetblack,

ja, Du hast recht, mir sind tatsächlich nur die 32 € in's Auge gesprungen, den Rest habe ich nicht richtig durchgelesen.
Alles in allem kann ich Schwedentrolls Verärgerung aber nach wie vor verstehen.

Hej då
pfingstangler


----------



## blinkerputzer (26. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schweden, Mosjön - nie wieder*

Hej.

Ich buche seit über 20 Jahren direkt in Schweden und habe, bis auf eine Ausnahme, immer Glück gehabt.

Hej "pfingstangler". Hur är det? Hoppas bra.

MfG  "b"


----------



## Schwedentroll (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Schweden, Mosjön - nie wieder*

Hallo,
ich bin er heute dazu gekommen einmal nachzusehen. Bei der Menge der Beiträge möchte ich noch einiges dazu sagen.

Es geht nicht generell gegen die schweden-urlaub-hst, Inhaber Herr Schumann. Ich glaube schon, dass er Häuser im Angebot hat wo alles stimmt.
Vor allen Dingen ging es mir darum, die Zustände an dem See Mosjön in diesem speziellen Haus (für Schwedenpeter, genau dieses) bekannt zu machen, damit sich nicht weitere Angler darüber ärgern.

Zur Müllentsorgung wurde gesagt, dass neben jedem Supermarkt entsprechende Müllbehälter stehen würden. Das ist auch hier der Fall, nur eben, dass der nächste Supermarkt in Nybo ist und das sind halt eben hin und zurück 48 km und bei den Straßen 1 Stunde. (trotz 75 Euro Endreinigung)

Auch wir hatten schon erlebt, dass wir uns eine Woche lang abgestrampelt haben und die Fänge mau waren. Im nächsten Jahr wurden wir an dem gleichen See voll und ganz entschädigt, obwohl wir nichts anders gemacht haben. Miese Fangergebnisse trüben nicht unseren Blick. Wir wollen Spaß haben und nicht Fisch kiloweise nach Hause schaffen.

Wir suchen uns gerne immer etwas kleinere Seen aus und wechseln auch schon mal gerne. 

Am Samstag sind wir erst in den späten Nachmittagsstunden angekommen, der Hausverwalter hat uns die Regeln erklärt und hierbei auch noch Kanutouren, Angeln am anderen See und steuerfreies Wildfleisch wie sauer Bier angeboten. Wollten wir aber nicht. Vorgefallen ist nichts, wir haben uns erst einmal nur alles angehört.
Er hatte auch gleich gesagt, dass er am nächsten Morgen wieder kommen würde um zu sehen, ob alles in Ordnung sei. Hierbei kam es dann zu dem Verbot.

Obwohl schweden-urlaub-hst von dem Verbot weiß, ist das Internetangebot nicht geändert worden.

Wer Ruhe braucht wird sie hier finden, der See ist wirklich mitten in der Wildnis (kein Vorwurf, wussten wir und wollten es auch so). Hier stehen  nur ca. 7 Häuser, wie gesagt Nybro ist 24 km entfernt, der Hang gegenüber ist schon gerodet, hier sollen noch einige Häuser gebaut werden. 
Vielleicht sind Angler nicht das richtige Publikum.


----------



## Thorsten S. (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schweden, Mosjön - nie wieder*

Hallo!!

Habe rein zufälligerweise den Bericht gelesen und möchte gerne was dazu schreiben, denn ich war auch am besagten Mosjön!
Deine Kritik kann ich nicht ganz teilen.
Also, ich war letzten September (Nebensaison) mit Freundin und Hund für zwei Wochen im Haus "Andrea" und muss sagen, es war ein echt saugeiler Urlaub!! Ich hab in den zwei Wochen (1-6 Stunden angeln pro Tag) so um die zwanzig Hechte gefangen, viele Barsche, zwei Schleien um die 50 cm und ein paar Weißfische. Der Mosjön selbst ist wie Du geschrieben hast wunderbar gelegen und wirklich mitten in der Wildnis. Angeltechnisch muss man natürlich bedenken, dass der Mosjön, wie Du ja erwähnt hast, ein für schwedische Verhältnisse recht kleiner See ist. Die ersten Tage konnte ich aufgrund des sehr starken Windes nur vom *Steg angeln*. Dies war seltsamerweise
letzen September noch erlaubt und ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht erklären, warum es verboten worden ist. Evtl haben sich ein paar Gäste dort wie die Axt im Walde aufgeführt! Das hat es lt. Aussage von Jürgen (Hausverwalter) ja schon öfters gegeben, so dass ganze Ferienhäuser abgefackelt sind...
Die folgenden Tage hat der Wind dann abgenommen und ich habe den Mosjön schleppenderweise erkundet. Hier habe ich anfangs gut, später eher weniger gut gefangen. Wahrscheinlich kannten die Hechte und Barsche mich mittlerweile, denn wie gesagt, der Mosjön ist eher ein kleines Gewässer... Evtl war der See Eurer Zeit etwas "verangelt", dies kann bei der Seegröße meines Erachtens schnell passieren...

Daraufhin bin ich mit Freundin und Hund auf zum Hultebräan und zur Kanutour, bei der meine Freundin gepaddelt ist und ich geangelt hab ;-)) Gefangen haben wir hier wieder einige Hechte und Barsche. Besonders die 32 Euro für den Hultebräan haben sich gelohnt. Teilweise konnte man nur 10m fahren und der nächste Fisch hing am Wobbler. Sogar meine Freundin hatte Ihre helle Freunde beim und am Angeln und das will schon was heissen... ;-)

Zum Boot muss man wirklich sagen , dass es nicht das gelbe vom Ei war, sehr leicht und windanfällig und die Dollen waren zum... Aber es hat gereicht...

Der Hausverwalter nimmt sicherlich kein Blatt vor den Mund, als wir mit ihm warm geworden sind , haben wir aber auch den Grund verstanden. Die Geschichten, die er uns über seine Erlebnisse mit einigen Gästen erzählt hat, waren nämlich genauso zum... wie die Dollen... ;-)
Letztenendes war Jürgen dann ein sehr aufgeschlossener Typ und, da selber begeisteter Angler, auch nicht geizend mit Tipps zum Hultebräan und zum Angeln in der Gegend insgesamt.

Das "Müllproblem" war einfach zu lösen. Wir haben den Müll wochenweise gesammelt und ihn dannnach Nybro zu den Containern am ICA bebracht, denn da muss man ja eh hin, will man was essen...

Die drei, vier Fische, die ich entnommen habe, hab ich einfach zweihundert Meter im Wald ausgenommen. Denke, die Füchse wirds gefreut haben...

Alles in allem ist in meinen Augen zu sagen, dass der Mosjön mit seinen Häusern ein kleines Paradies ist. Allerdings wohl eher für einen kombinierten Angel- und Familienurlaub. Für einen reinen Angelurlaub m.E. allerdings zu klein.
Bleibt zu hoffen, dass die geplanten Häuser nicht zu schnell gebaut werden, denn dann könnte es mit der Ruhe schnell vorbei sein. Desweiteren befürchte ich, dass viele Gelegenheitsangler auf Dauer dem Gewässer schaden, denn wie ich selbst gesehen habe, wird jeder 40er Hecht vor die "Batterie gekloppt" und gefeiert wie das Monster von Loch Ness...
Dass das Angeln vom Steg verboten ist, kann nur einen schwerstwiegenden Grund haben, dass Ihr darüber vorher nicht informiert wurdet ist ein Unding, keine Frage...

Ich kann insgesamt Deine Kritik nicht teilen und würde den Mosjön zur Zeit noch weiterempfehlen, nicht als Ausgangspunkt für einen reinen Angelurlaub, aber für einen Kombiurlaub, nur beeilt Euch, bevor die Bagger kommen! (wenn sie denn kommen)


----------



## abborre (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schweden, Mosjön - nie wieder*

Ich tue genau wie blinkerputzer - buchen direkt in Schweden!!!!
Oft fahre ich ins BLAUE ohne feste Buchung!!
Vor Ort gibt es immer was, zumindest wenn es ein reiner Angeltörn ist nach den großen Ferien (ab ca. mitte August).
In der Hauptferienzeit (ab mitte Juni bis mitte August) sieht es schwieriger aus.
Rein ins WWW und suchen; Mail an die Anbieter schicken, weitere Infos abfragen und los gehts!!  Skitt fiske!!


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schweden, Mosjön - nie wieder*

@TorstenS
ein wirklich guter Beitrag von Dir.
Mit diesen Informationen kann man was anfangen und die wertvollsten Wochen im Jahr sind die schönsten.
Meine Aufenthalte im 'hohen Norden' gestalte ich ähnlich wie Du. Familienurlaub mit Angeln (nie reiner Angelurlaub), sinnvolle Entnahme von Fischen nur zum Sofortverzehr in bestandsschonenden Größen (kein Transport von Gefriergut) und kontaktaufnahme mit Einheimischen auf freundschaftlicher Basis.
Da ich fast immer an andere Ziele fahre und das bereits 26 mal positiv für meine Erholung ausgegangen ist, werde ich diese Strategie weiter verfolgen.
Bin dieses Jahr wieder in besagter Gegend (Glasriket).
Gruß Schwefi


----------



## Margaux (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schweden, Mosjön - nie wieder*



Schwedenfischer schrieb:


> (Familien)urlaub mit Angeln (nie reiner Angelurlaub), sinnvolle Entnahme von Fischen nur zum Sofortverzehr in bestandsschonenden Größen (kein Transport von Gefriergut) und kontaktaufnahme mit Einheimischen auf freundschaftlicher Basis.


 
Hier möchte ich mich zu 1000% anschließen, genauso mache ich es auch - und habe damit fast ausschließlich sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Was mir dabei sicherlich zusätzlich hilft ist, daß ich ein wenig Schwedisch "radebreche". Das erfreut die Skandinavier ungemein (auch in Norwegen komme ich mit Schwedisch weiter). Ich bin nun schon seit einer Woche wieder aus Norwegen und Schweden zurück c) und es war wieder wunderbar. 

Die ganzen Diskussionen um die Kühltruhenangler und das unterirdische Auftreten mancher Anglerkollegen im Ausland, hatten wir alles schon und es soll bloß nicht auch in diesem Thread zum x-ten mal wieder breit getreten werden. Trotzdem muß ich es einfach loswerden, daß ich auch diesen Urlaub diesbezüglich wieder so einiges erlebt habe. Ich kann deshalb sehr gut die distanzierte bis kritische Haltung einiger Vermieter gegenüber Anglern verstehen. Mit vernünftiger Kommunikation kann man das Eis allerdings auch schnell wieder aufbrechen.    

Grüße,
Margaux


----------



## Schlammfisch (27. November 2016)

*AW: Schweden, Mosjön*

Habe für nächstes Jahr dort Familienurlaub mit meinen erwachsenen Kindern gebucht. Ich will natürlich auch Angeln. kann jemand was aktuelles berichten?

LG Uwe


----------

